# New Holland HW340 electral Problem



## tadd0443 (Aug 4, 2010)

It all started when it display changed from english to frinch. Then I saw that the model number header type and hours (yes the engine and header hours had changed - engine off by 800+). Come to find out the computer is programed for HW300 HW320 and HW340 (340is what I have) and the model / header and all is just sellected depinding on the actual machine header combo. My 340 has a 2355 disk header but I can change to a sickle header If I want by changine the seetings. AND Yes Come to find out on a HW-300 models you can CHANGE the hours. (That is for a nother post all toghter). Back to the problem at hand. The display changing is just the start. Now the diaplay back light is on when it wants to be (key on or off or with all the wires off the key switch). And the reaout on the display reads when it wants to and beeps some times when it comes on only some times. Also when the L R ot hazard buttons are pushed I can hear a relay or sonething click on inside the computer. Now it geets crazer. With out worning and not even beeing close (touching on or in the machaine beeing across the room from the machaine) the display starts its thing (I can hear it beep) and some times the flashers will flash on and then back off. Iv got quite the grilmon and a lot of hay to cut. So I need any HELP I can get.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like one for New Holland. If your local dealer plays dumb go over their heads to New Holland itself. There is a guy out there that knows more about these HW's than the dealer mechanics know. Ever since NH went to the "WES" (windrower electical system) which I would guess is a CANBUS system, there have been some bizzare problems.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yesterday dad was cleaning interior of on the hw340 and somehow has the same problem now. Display is backlit all the time and it beeps continuously when key is in off position. Only way to stop is with battery terminal off. Help!


----------



## tresamartin (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm having electrical problems with my New Holland HW320. Everything worked fine when I parked it after cutting 1st crop but when I went to
start it for 2nd crop the battery was DEAD. After charging the battery and starting the machine I have no display information on the screen behind the steering wheel. Lost all function of my header:no lift, lower,tilt,no reel turning or knife action. The light illuminates on the screen but no display. Any one dealt with this problem?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I do not know any thing about the HWs, but when strange things happen the first thing to check is grounds.


----------



## Lonetreeranch (Sep 8, 2021)

We are having the same problems with one of our hw320. Any help would be appreciated


----------

